
Frances Arnold Turns Microbes into Living Factories - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/28/science/frances-arnold-caltech-evolution.html
======
woliveirajr
> Give up the thought that you have control. You don’t. The best you can do is
> adapt, anticipate, be flexible, sense the environment and respond

Not the main point of the article but probably thinking like this helps a lot
to accomplish lot of things.

Yes, I always consider that the best discoveries, creations and improvements
are made by people who aren't satisfied with the _status quo_. But even that
is only possible when you know that you don't have control of everything and
you have to respond accordingly to the environment.

